# Pelvic Supports Problems caused my IBS -Cured after surgery



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

Hello all - I have posted on this site several times throughout the course of my illness and would like to share with you my experience - I had a baby in Jan 1999 - Within three months I started to experience diffiulty passing stool regardless of its consistency (had to assist self most time), increased gas, I burped a foul sulfer like odor, had bloating to the point I looked pregnant. I also found many foods would trigger an attack and cut out all foods that made me sick - By doing this I started to lose weight - alot of weight - I'm talking from a size 18 to a size 4 in less than a year - I was bounced from gastro doc to gastro doc for better of year with no relief - I became pregnant with my 2nd baby - did not carry to full term - she came 6 weeks early and the symptoms were at their worse thoughout that pregnancy - After having her I got 6 week fu clean bill of health from my OB and was sent packing back to the gastro doc -- It wasn't till one gastro - a real old timer sent me back to the OB - He felt I was experiencing symptoms related to a pelvic support issue --My own OB failed to find anything wrong with me so I consulted with another OB Doc -He took one look at me and sent me to a colon rectal doctor - There I was diagnosed with an enterocele (small bowel slipped out and was between the rectum and vagina - They also told me I had rectocele and cystocele - And where do they send me? Back to another OB - He says I have a prolapse uterus and removal of the uterus, cervix with the repair of the bowel and bladder may help. So here I am just 2 weeks post op and I have had the most NORMAL bowel movements I've had since the late 90's!! I'm talking normal - unassisted normal - lincoln log normal and I have started eating cheese and milk and many other things I couldn't for years --For all you women who's OB's send you off to gastro land please be aware of these issues - I feel my doctors failed me horribly - I spent 4 years suffering terribly and now all my symptoms are gone - Plan on posting a letter to them - doubt they'll have much to say about it.Wish you all the best in your search for a cure.Catherine Sullivan, Massachusetts


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

Very good to hear that someone is feeling better!







My symptoms began three years ago after a c-section and tubal. I believe I will see another gyn and see what happens. Maybe I'm just in denial about IBS but I want to be sure, ya know?Hope you continue to feel GREAT!


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I was just diagnosed with a prolapse in my rectum and a rectocele and I'm only 37! I just had my first baby. I've been suffering with constipation for years and incomplete evacuation but it has become much worse recently. I'm in so much pain and need to use enemas daily to empty completely. It's been so upsetting. I'm so glad to hear your story because they have talked about biofeedback or surgery. Can you tell me more about your surgery? What did they do for your rectocele? Thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

CatherynJane,can you only get these problems from having children? just wondering how they are related? thanks for posting. i'm sorry it took you so long to find the right diagnosis. i seriosly question all the time whether i really have ibs since its hard to be satisfied with a diagnosis based on pretty much nothing. i asked my ob/gyn if she knew of anything related to hormones, or female issues that might cause my symptoms and she said she's "never heard of that" doctors are terribly misinformed a lot of the time i feel. i have just learned about endometriosis and now i'm wondering again.how did they find the enterocele, rectocele and cystocele-through laparoscopy?it is great that you have found the answer and have found relief! just one of us getting better is so wonderful since you rarely ever hear of it.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Catherine, it's great to hear a success story. I'm so glad that they found your problem! It's really hard for females because the female parts are so close to the colon.I'm having D (which is rare for me) and wondering what in the world to do --- which dr to see. I'm worried about that now. Mom died of colon cancer.I'm very glad that your suffering is over!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks or all your feedback -- The test I took that helped the most was ordered by the Colon Rectal Doc --It was called a defagram - It is what dianosed the enterocele, cystocele and rectocele - If you could imagine it was not a nice procedure - quite embarassing really- They fill you up both ways with what I can only describe as a large caulking gun - Then you are asked to sit on a large xray machine - you are then asked to push the it all out as they film your insides contracting -- During the test I came to that regular situation of not being able to pass it - and here I was with 2 people looking at me - I knew I couldn't self assist at that point so I told them I could't do it -They asked me to try again and I knew when I saw their faces and felt it finally pass they had seen something - even though the colon rectal guy and gastro doc thought handling the surgery from a OB standpoint (meaning remove the uterus and cervix and fix the bowels from below - instead of entering from the Abdomen) - The OB would never agree this would help my bowel problems - In fact he was a real jerk through the whole thing - told me if 10 women presented to him with the same anatomical presentation he would send 9 out of 10 home - I asked what made me different and he said,"your here complaining all the time" I must of seen him 20 times, he even referred me to another OB - and he sent be back to Colon Rectal guy and gastro lady before he would book the surgery - He was hesitant to do it and I am still not sure why - I believe he must of found something when he got in there because the surgery was booked for 2 hours and it took him 4 to fix me --Now that the surgery is done his tune has changed quite a bit - He doesn't have that arrogant overtone when he speaks to me and I believe he may of learned a thing or two - Not all Gastro symptoms are textbook and I think OB's need to pay closer attention to thier patients complaints -The thing that bothers me the most is I was under the care of 5 OB/GYN's and had 2 childen complaining the entire course of my care there - It was only after I left their practice and sought help elsewhere I started to get answers- In the course of seeing all those gastro docs I had 2 colonoscopies, 2 endoscopies, 2 CT Scans and an unsurmountable about of labs tests all with normal findings- just that confused look from the doc, a diangosis of IBS and some Prilosec for the road ---- I went and saw one OB and he examined me once and knew there was a problem - He is what led me to the colon rectal guy - You would think my own doctors whom delivered my 2 children would of seen something in the course of my care - Even when I complained and told them I could feel something dropping in the vagina they dismissed it and told me all was normal. So much for Chelmsford OB/GYN MA. I would not recommend them to any woman.Thanks again for all your feedback and I hope this helps you in your search for answers.Cathy


----------



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

I also wanted to mention I am 35 years old -- kinda young for this kind of thing - They say these problems occur in people that are 60+ --


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

Congrats on your success. You must be so relieved. Thanks so much for all your info, I really appreciate it so much.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

catherine jayneThank you so much for putting this post on the board I could cry reading it! I have the same symptoms as you and also have to assist if I actually want to pass a stool, even if it is really soft. I have been backwards and forwards between obs and gastro. I have had a sigmoidoscopy and a lap and a barium swallon and scans of the pelvis - all normal. I had come to my own self diagnosis of rectocele but didn't know what to do as I am now discharged from the hospital with a doagnosis of ibs. Can I ask you a few more things? Did you get low abdominal pelvic pain? Did you feel like your insides were going to drop out much the same way as when you have a baby? My symptoms came on after my first baby (She is now 8) and got worse after my second child. I am so sick of feeling unwell and becoming really distressed at the way I have to have a bowel movement. I am seeing my doc in a weeks time and I am going to ask her to refer me for the test you had. Thank you again for your post and I am so glad for you that eventually they put you right!


----------



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

Wow!! I'm not the only one out there with this horrible affliction!!You know now that I think of it.... when I left the OB that delivered my children and saw another OB with no affiliation to them or the hospital they were with -- with just a manual examination -he knew there was a problem and promptly referred me to another hospital who specialized in colon rectal problems - also when he examined me he asked I stand up and he placed fingers in both the anus and vagina - Something my own OB did not do - He knew in a matter of seconds this was beyond what he could help me with and referred me on - When you think about it - its was not in his financial best interest to send me onto another hopsital but I thank God he did and I found him in the first place- on that note I need to write him a letter -he was the one person that led me to help - I shouldn't say that really - The old-timer gastro doc did the same thing back in 2001 and his referral back to my smart, intelligent OB's led me to the same BS I had been getting from them for years - I also wanted to mention one of the other symptoms I had was lots of mucous - sometimes thats all I would pass -- this symptom seems to go hand and hand with IBS and I haven't had any mucous since my surgery - Dcotors reading please take note - MUCOUS IS NOT ONLY SEEN IN PEOPLE WITH IBS!!Funny twist to this whole thing - I originally did this because of all the debilitating symptoms along with the desire to be able to pass stool without spending hours on the toilet - well theres a side effect to the whole thing -I couldn't pee for almost 3 weeks after surgery - went home with a catheter for 10 days -- once the swelling subsided I started to be able to go a bit - and each day it seems to get a bit better but sometimes I still have to use a catheter to help - Amazing how potty training is the highlight of everyones life at my house!! Son is done at 4 - daughter is trying hard at 2 and I am following in thier steps as best I can - Good luck again to you all - and I would like to thank Jeffrey Roberts for creating this site - It has helped me more over the years than many of the doctors I have seen -- I would hope that gastro docs and OB's would take the time to read through some of these posts - They may learn a thing or two if they'd only listen...........Cat


----------



## Catherynjane (Nov 13, 2002)

Stedwell - sorry I forgot to answer your questions -- Abdominal heaviness or the feeling of your inside falling out were definately one of my symptoms -It wasnt't so much abdominal for me but I remember tellng doctors more than once it felt like I was going to push my colon right out of my body --- everything was falling -- I was totally shocked when they referred me back to an OB to do the surgery but from what he said the cervix was in the way - the uterus was prolapsed, the enterocele, rectocele and cystocele all played a part in my illness - even though he downplayed this would help we moved forward -- Not sure why that is







- I know that at some point in my future surgey may be needed again - since all these structures are weak another rectocele could develop - it was worth the risk and if I can get any time that is close to being normal or what I considered to be normal I'll be happy. Good luck and please let me know how you do. You can email me direct at catherynjane###wmconnect.com


----------

